# What to do with Bentonite Clay beads?



## Manda (Oct 18, 2009)

Aussie Soap Supplies gave me a small sample bag of pink bentonite clay beads a while back and i have used them in soap a few times, however, I cannot get over how it makes soap look like it has the measles - all those little pink dots.  :? 

The blurb suggests they can be used in scrubs however I'm not into scrubs and not sure what else I can do with them.

I would like to use them in soap, I think, but in such a way where I don't see them as diseased!!! Not sure if that's possible.

Does anyone have any creative ideas or suggestions?


----------



## pops1 (Oct 19, 2009)

I actually won auction and  part of the deal was 2 lots of these beads I thought l was going to get a little sampler size and instead l received a couple of cups so l had to buy some scrub to use them in and they look like measle spots in scrub as well. I have used them on Cupcake soaps as decoration but they are a bit tricky because they melt if you get them too hot and you end up with a different colored soap.I have a feeling my beads will be with me for a very long time unless somebody has a brilliant use for them


----------



## Manda (Oct 19, 2009)

Hehehe measle-scrub   

I guess sprinkled on top of a cupcake soap would be pretty. I've not made cupcake soaps though because making the tops looks too fiddly and hard and requires a bunch of ingredients I don't have... But I'm probably just being a baby about it  :roll:


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Manda
I use those bentonite clay beads in soap, but I got the blue ones, not the pink. I did order the pink once but got the green instead.
Anyhoo, I like them in soap. You could make a white soap then get it to a fairly thick trace so that they stay suspended, and then sprinkle a few on top of the log also. They would probably work quite well in a foot scrub bar as well.


----------

